# OK, so I had 3 polyps harvested...



## 14371 (May 19, 2005)

Help! I am terrified! I am 42 and sure my life is near over.I need support from others who have had polyps removed.I am shocked, and scared, can someone help direct me to a board where I can vent about this?Thanks


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You can talk about it here, people here tend to get a fair number of colonoscopies.Polyps do not mean life is over. While you are a bit young colon polyps are something almost everyone gets eventually. That is one of the reasons they start doing screening colonoscopies when people turn 50 as polyps you have when you are 50 in a couple of decades might *MIGHT* develop into cancer. You remove the polyps as they form then you never get colon cancer. They start at 50, because that is when they start seeing them commonly, but that means some people get them a bit earlier than 50. It would be more worrying if you were 18-24 and had dozens of polyps that needed to be removed. 3 at 42 is not that unusual as far as I know. Not all 42 year old people will have them, but you are getting old enough they aren't some weird thing, and 3 is not a lot. Usually people at high risk of early colon cancer have dozens/hundreds by they time they are 42. And like I said most people get them sooner or later.It is rare for polyps to become cancer, but most colon cancers start in the polyps. That is why they take them out when they find them. You remove the polyps as they develop and you pretty much reduce the risk of colon cancer to zero.This may mean you need another colonoscopy in a few years to see if any more developed or not, but it really really really really really is not in any way shape or form a my life is over now and I will be dead before they year is out sort of thing.I've not had polyps, but breast cysts that had to be biopsied and that is the same sort of thing. Somewhere in the 40's or 50's you start getting some body changes that you have to have taken care of, but the scare factor is so much more than the reality of it being anything immediately dangerous.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I had 5 or 6 polyps removed when I was 42 and they were benign. I had another coloscopy 3 years later and none were found. I am 49 now and due for another colonoscopy. K, I didn't know that people that ended up with colon cancer had dozens of polyps. Interesting!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The probability that any polyp develops into cancer is low.There are families where very early colon cancer is common (many people die of colon cancer before 50, usually it is a disease of the elderly). If you look at these people they get polyps much earlier and in much greater numbers than is usual. Calcium supplements may reduce the formation of new polyps http://www.caltrate.com/lc/answers3.aspK.


----------



## 23381 (Apr 6, 2005)

I am 30 years old and 8 years ago I had a huge polyp removed. The polyp was not cancerous (or pre-cancerous) so all was fine. I did have another colonoscopy last week and I did not have any polyps. Sometimes polyps can be familial, so try to find out if your family has a history of them. Take care and also remember that the way we "talk to ourselves" and think can have a big impact on our bodies. Try to send positive messages (this, I know, can be very difficult but it's worth a shot!).


----------



## NancyCat (Jul 16, 1999)

I had 2 removed from my colon 3 yrs ago during my colonoscopy. I dont need another one for another 2 years. Try not to stress to much over things. I know that its easier to say than to do.


----------



## 14371 (May 19, 2005)

Thank you all for your encourging words. It is very hard for me now.My father died at 69 from colon cancer. My younger sister has had benign polyps removed twice allready. I am just shocked at this, I thought I had till age 50 for my first screening.. I don't know why I thought I was immune...I know one was quite large, and I asked Dr. if all was benign his response was I got it all fully encased. It was awful--He filled me up with air and it hurt. I called today and have to waite till he is done with procedures this afternoon. he didn't come talk to me after or anything. I need some reassurance.. We are off to the east coast tomorrow.I not much fiun to be around right now, my poor husband and kids.Thanks for reading and responses


----------



## 14144 (May 7, 2005)

HI,Didn't know that people with polps have more risk of cancer. I got some removed when I was 20 and have had a few colonscopys since with the all clear. The last one I had was about 4 yrs ago though, do you think I should get another one now? I'm now 28. Bit concerned...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

That you are all clear since means I wouldn't be so concerned, but you might want to check in and ask about your need for screening before 50.Once the polyps are removed the cancer risk is like you didn't have polyps.People with a genetic defect from lots and lots of polyps much younger than usual. http://www.chclibrary.org/micromed/00047950.html has info. If you have had family members die of colon cancer before 50 you may need to be tested to see if you have this defect. but it is normal to get some polyps at some point in your life. And I don't know what # you would need to raise the red flag. But it might be something to discuss with the doctor with polyps in your 20's. In your 40's is much less of a concern as 50 is the age they start looking for them.K.


----------



## 14144 (May 7, 2005)

Hi Kath,Thanks for your reply! My Grandad died in his forties from bowel cancer so I'd say that's why I had so many tests but everything was clear thank god. I'm going to see my Doctor this week so I'll mention to him when I should have another scope. Better safe than sorry & all that.I'm going to take a look at that link now. Thanks again,


----------



## 14371 (May 19, 2005)

Hi all thank you for the responses... I got a message from the Dr. saying all is clear. two of the polyps were adnomous and large. ( 1 1/2 inch) " On it's way to becoming cancer" is a quote the Dr/ said. I am still suffering hemorriods from and diveticuleria (sp) I still get stomach cramps and discomfort. (It's been three weeks since Colonsphy) I'm hoping IBS. No colitis he said. I am still tring to get my composure and move on. I'm not done w/ this yet. Thanks for the stories all it helped me in my darkest moments.


----------



## 18794 (Jun 27, 2005)

Hi all, I am 31 and had one polyp removed Friday. Told appeared to be the benign kind with a low risk of developing in to cancer. But yes a shock at 31.


----------



## 13728 (Jul 13, 2005)

Polyps are pretty normal, I think. I'm 29 and one removed today. Doc said no big deal.. they are just going to do a biopsy and will let me know the results. He did tell me that once they find polyps, that one must do a colonoscopy every 5 years (at my age). So I get that to look forward to. I think they just like to monitor new polyp growth because they can turn into cancer... but once they are removed, then most of that risk is gone until another grows. Please don't stress about them until your doc says that there is a problem. Everyone I know has had one or two removed or found during a colonoscopy.Roo


----------



## 19643 (Aug 13, 2005)

just had a colonoscopy last Wednesday. I'm 49 and this was my first. I had been ignoring the blood in my stool for a couple months. Unfortuately they found 3 Polyps, the largest one was 2 CM, other 1.5. Anyway It's killing me waiting for the biopsy results. At the hospital they said it takes 2 days, the doctors sheet said check results in a week. I called his office today and they said you'll just get a letter in the mail in a couple weeks telling you the results. Though I think she doesn't know what she's talking about since my GP can't even legally mail out blood test results.Guess he's out of town until next Tuesday and theres no way to contact anyone who can let me know anything. just had a colonoscopy on Wednesday. I'm 49 and this was my first. I had been ignoring the blood in my stool for a couple months. Unfortuately they found 3 Polyps, the larest 2 CM. Anyway It's killing me waiting for the biopsy results. At the hospital they said it takes 2 days, the doctors sheet said check results in a week. I called his office today and they said you'll just get a letter in the mail in a couple weeks telling you the results.Guess he's out of town until next Tuesday and theres no way to contact anyone who can let me know anything.


----------

